# Faces for Models



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been a long time fan of Thomas the Tank Engine. Has anyone tried to make their own characters? If so, I would like to see photos and would like to know how it was done and if your character has a name. Thank you all very much!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably not what you were looking for, but my sister named this guy Baby Baldwin:












And here is Baby Baldwin with his son Baby Baby Baldwin


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Intriguing.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are those Battery or Live Steam Matt? 

Chris


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mostly hot air


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There's always Ernest - NSFW or kids - don't say you weren't warned
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5sp7fCWUFE&NR=1


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've heard of him, and Stevie, and Gale. But I want to see something more original.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

These look as though they would make great track cleaners!!
Cheers,


----------

